# Winter Storm Warning Remains In Effect (( Indy))



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

By most all accounts this looks like a good week !!

Tuesday, Thursday and Sundaypurplebou


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

I want to say about time BUT I dont want to JINX it. :crying: Some of the models I have seen look good thou. What city or county SOUTH if indianapolis are YOU.


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

Johnson county, city of greenwood, Most of my work is in that same county


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

GREENWOOD,
Tonight: Periods of snow, mainly after 1am. Low around 19. East wind between 10 and 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible. 

Tuesday: Periods of snow, mainly before 3pm. High near 28. Northeast wind between 10 and 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible.


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

Roger thatpayup:salute:


----------

